# Time to move to the coop?



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

My 3 little girls turn 4 weeks tomorrow. Below is a pic of them. Are they still not filled out enough to go out in the coop or are they ready?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Personally I don't put them out until they have feathered out. And I always have a heat lamp available when they go out. A lot depends on where you live and how cold it gets.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

In addition to what Seminolewind stated; you dont want to introduce your new birds into an existing flock right away if you already have one. It would be best to put them in a grow out pen in plain view of the older flock where they can get used to seeing each other, integration will be much easier and the pecking order will be quickly established. Make sure you put a feeder and waterer in the grow out pen.
When we had colder temps in the winter, I'd put the chicks in the growmout pen during the day when it was warmer, and bring them back inside in the late afternoon.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like that idea about letting them out during the day.


----------

